# Best dog food



## ktj1891 (3 June 2013)

Hi,

Looking for advice on best dog foods, I am a wizz at horse feeds but complete novice with dog foods. What ingredience make up the best dog feed like with horses its all about high fibre low starch.

So far I have been advised of middle range feed as I am not a millionaire so cannot afford stupidly expensive dog food.

Skinners
Burgess
Oscars
Wainright
Taste of the Wild

I will need puppy food to begin with and move onto adult food. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## lexiedhb (3 June 2013)

Personally i think you cant beat raw for cost/quality/what they should be eating - but its not for everyone.....

You want to look at meat content- as in actual meat- not meat meal- also a lack of grain would be good. have a look here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/305410-updated-wet-dog-food-index.html

ETS- I fed skinners before moving to raw


----------



## Toast (3 June 2013)

Another vote for raw, but as said it's not for everyone. I too fed skinners before I fed raw. The duck and rice I think is the best.


----------



## SCMSL (3 June 2013)

From the brands you mentioned the best one is Taste of the Wild, since it had absolutely no cereals. I would go for the salmon one as its higher in omega 3's so great for adding shine to the coat and help protect those developing joints.


----------



## Bosworth (3 June 2013)

Another here for raw, and by far the cheapest way of feeding. Chicken necks and carcasses at  66p a kilo, butchers pet mince 85p a kilo. I get through 2 kilos of mince and 4 kilos of necks/ carcass a week for 2 dogs. I do use Barking Heads Salmon kibble if I am away for any time, but to be honest its far better for them and me when they are on pure raw


----------



## ktj1891 (3 June 2013)

Taste of the wild does look good but v expensive can anyone recommend a good feed that is no more that 40 pound ideally for a 15kg bag.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 June 2013)

I fed Skinners and Wainwrights before moving to raw.

I use Burgess Supadog salmon and rice for tracking and training with at the moment (I feed from my pocket and feeding raw from my pocket is not happening!!!). It's more rice than salmon but it's not his main food source so I don't mind so much.

Fishmongers from Pets at Home is £30 for 10kg and has a very high fish content.
I bought the Supadog as it was a bigger bag for less money on special offer but I acknowledge that the Fishmongers is better quality and would feed it if it was the dog's main diet.


----------



## ktj1891 (3 June 2013)

I live in Swindon how do you actually feed a raw diet where do you buy from and how much is it? How do you feed it up puppies as well?


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 June 2013)

My young dog was weaned onto raw. Chicken wings and big strips of tripe, yum!!!

There are people who sell ready made raw feed like DUCK and Natural Instinct (they do all the hard work for you!) then cheaper options from the pet shop like Prize Choice, Natures Menu etc.
Then there are suppliers like Durham Animal Feeds, Landywoods and Berriewoods.
There is a good sticky at the top of this board.

I personally go to a guy who supplies the greyhound tracks.
I can get 25 chicken carcasses and two massive bags of tripe for £12 which feeds the dog for about two months. If he has any bits and bobs like hearts, lungs, oxtails etc I will get them too.
I keep a 15kg bag of kibble for training with (but never feed the two together - they digest at different rates) and then if I am in one of the supermarkets and there are things like liver, kidneys, eggs etc in the bargain bin I buy some.

You do need a wee bit of freezer space though. I just got a free one from a mate. And tupperware/ice cream tubs/Celebration tubs for defrosting.


----------



## ktj1891 (3 June 2013)

See I would have no idea where too look for a raw meat supplier so makes the situation harder for me. My mum fed our Yorkie a tiny bit of raw beef once and she got colitis from it!


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 June 2013)

Well all the companies I mentioned have websites and I found the greyhound guy by accident after getting chatting to another customer at a pet shop. Other people I know just meet him at the greyhound track and buy it out of his van  I go to his warehouse and see the stuff coming in and going out (the whole minced chickens are indeed, whole minced chicken!!) and it's great stuff.


----------



## Bix (3 June 2013)

I don't know much, but I do know that when my pup was on Burgess his poops were runny and he pumped all day long. He's on Wainwrights now (Salmon & potato) and his smelly problem is no more! (His coat is much shinier now too)


----------



## Twizzel (3 June 2013)

Our spaniel is on fish4dogs and looks great on it. Have just started her on salmon oil too or some tinned salmon mixed into her kibble. She was on Burns lamb and rice before but didn't like it. I preferred the fish4dogs as it is mixed with potato rather than rice, I think it was the rice part of the burns she didn't like.


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 June 2013)

Another vote for raw. I use landywoods.co.uk they deliver once a month, if you don't have a lot of freezer space try getting one o9r two of your friends interested so you can share the delivery and save on space, Oz


----------



## sarah.oxford (3 June 2013)

If you are looking for a complete dry food, check out the CSJ website. Best bet is to contact CSJ direct and they will advise you on best option for your dog.
 This is a quality product and I think it is classed as a working dog food so you don't get VAT added - hence great value.
CSJ also send you free samples of the types of food best suited to your dog so you can make sure your dog approves of your choice!!
btw : I have no connection with the company, just a happy customer. I buy through a local stockist.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 June 2013)

Traffic light system dog food. Green ones have no cereal which is what I'd look for as cereal is purely a cheap filler and can cause allergic reactions. 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11176258#post11176258

Wainwrights fishmongers is fab quality and has more actual fish than Fishfordogs' new recipe. Their trays are also good.

Raw is v cheap, I reckon Lexie probably already sent you this  but here's a supplier list for raw anyway! 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html

The Dog Food Company does your area, I like the quality of his stuff and he does monthly visits.


----------



## Lanky Loll (3 June 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			I live in Swindon how do you actually feed a raw diet where do you buy from and how much is it? How do you feed it up puppies as well?
		
Click to expand...

Pets at home do some frozen blocks, as do Countrywide. Otherwise when we tried to do T on raw I used to raid the supermarket mark downs and visit the local butcher for carcasses and bones. the abattoir between lyneham and Bassett is probably worth trying too.


----------



## ktj1891 (3 June 2013)

Is it suitable for a puppy though? How would you prepare it and feed to a puppy? How much do you feed a puppy a day? Sounds quite confusing to me. Is there are dog feeds out there that are reasonable priced no more that 40 for a 15kg bag that are high in meat content but low in cereal grains etc. would it be worth feeding a biscuit diet to begin with and given raw bones once or twice a week?


----------



## galaxy (3 June 2013)

I feed fishmongers which is £30 a 10kg bag and you feed less quantity if it than other foods such as burns and Arden grange. H does really well on it. It is quite often on offer at petsathome and you get a fiver off!!


----------



## RhaLoulou (3 June 2013)

Fusspot by barkingheads is excellent my dog is v healthy has bags of energy nice solid poos and never pumps (unless she has eaten a raw dead rabbit!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 June 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			Is it suitable for a puppy though? How would you prepare it and feed to a puppy? How much do you feed a puppy a day? Sounds quite confusing to me. Is there are dog feeds out there that are reasonable priced no more that 40 for a 15kg bag that are high in meat content but low in cereal grains etc. would it be worth feeding a biscuit diet to begin with and given raw bones once or twice a week?
		
Click to expand...


I'll email you a link. It's a piece of cake once you're in the swing of it and definitely the cheapest feeding method plus you see what the dog is getting. Puppies can of course be fed raw.



RhaLoulou said:



			Fusspot by barkingheads is excellent my dog is v healthy has bags of energy nice solid poos and never pumps (unless she has eaten a raw dead rabbit!)
		
Click to expand...

And is full of cereal, expensive for a mid range food.


----------



## Venevidivici (3 June 2013)

Have a look at Angell dog food and Challenge dog food. Both do excellent salmon and potato recipes with no cereals and high real protein content. One also does a lamb and rice.
15kg lamb & rice is about £34 and £15kg salmon&pot about £42 I think.
(I am told the fish recipes are made in the same factory as fish4dogs food and are essentially the same food but cheaper)


----------



## Venevidivici (3 June 2013)

Sorry,forgot,both do a puppy version.


----------



## LovesCobs (3 June 2013)

I settled on Arden grange, 12kg puppy is £34ish I think, also I get the pets at home VIP card which means money off here and there. If I get a %off offer then I buy a couple of big bags. I've just gone from puppy to adult range and got a £12kg bag for £30 (it's on offer).


----------



## Highlands (3 June 2013)

Another vote for Angells pet co! My local food supplier!


----------



## Custard Cream (4 June 2013)

We've always fed Skinners. Big dog is on the pink bag (hypoallergenic salmon and rice) and the puppy is on the puppy kibble.


----------



## Vicstress (4 June 2013)

Our little girl was on raw and she was a state....not a fan as dogs can also die of salmonella!  I use Burns which is great then give them a bit of meat on top....


----------



## ktj1891 (4 June 2013)

I dunno I spoke to my friend that is secretary at vets are they are very against it says dogs can get salmonella and we can too from them licking us etc and risk of them getting bones stuck etc. what does everyone think of wainwrights and what can we feed to clean teeth etch. I don't think raw meat is going to be for us.


----------



## quirky (4 June 2013)

Twizzel said:



			Our spaniel is on fish4dogs and looks great on it. Have just started her on salmon oil too or some tinned salmon mixed into her kibble. She was on Burns lamb and rice before but didn't like it. I preferred the fish4dogs as it is mixed with potato rather than rice, I think it was the rice part of the burns she didn't like.
		
Click to expand...

Did you know the recipe has changed, 30% less fish, replaced with pea flour.
Not sure if it is across all their foods or not.


----------



## ecrozier (4 June 2013)

Vets do tend to be against it - they also tend to be quite keen to sell you whatever pet food they happen to provide and sell on site!
My puppy has been on raw since he came home at 8 weeks and is a picture of health. I buy natural instinct for him, order online, delivered within 2 days, and just defrost one a day and feed over initially four, now three meals. 
I have just ordered my first batch from DAF for my older dog who is also now a picture of health, and DAF is much cheaper - I like the NI for the puppy as it seems like someone else has done all the research of exact proportions and correct diet ingredients etc for a growing puppy. 
Anyway, if you really can't do raw, then I would definitely listen to the recommendations above and use the ones with most meat/least grain etc etc...


----------



## lexiedhb (4 June 2013)

Dogs are designed to eat raw meat and bones, vets dont like it because it means folk are not buying the latest dry food they are trying to shift at a massive profit. They actually have  very little nutritional education.

Nothing cleans teeth like a raw bone! Personally i would not feed something that was full of flour, be it pea or otherwise, as dogs simply are not designed to eat grains.

Go with the highest meat content you can afford.


----------



## veronica22 (4 June 2013)

sorry to jump in but need advice re food.
My Min Pin was diagnosed as diabetic 2 weeks ago.  His insurance does not cover food which is £28 for 12 tins from vets.  Could anyone recommend a feeding regime which doesn't cost so much - I know he's only small but he has a voracious appetite! Thanks


----------



## paisley (4 June 2013)

quirky said:



			Did you know the recipe has changed, 30% less fish, replaced with pea flour.
Not sure if it is across all their foods or not.
		
Click to expand...

What she said- I used to feed Fish4Dogs and the whippet looked great on it. When they changed the recipe, (with the added pea flour) his didn't look as well in his coat and always seemed a bit 'under the weather'. 

It might have been coincidence, but having put him onto the Angell company complete salmon he's back to looking how he used to, coat feels like its been polished, and he's put an extra half a kilo on. The food is on the expensive side, but how my dog looks and the customer care is totally worth it


----------



## EAST KENT (4 June 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			I dunno I spoke to my friend that is secretary at vets are they are very against it says dogs can get salmonella and we can too from them licking us etc and risk of them getting bones stuck etc. what does everyone think of wainwrights and what can we feed to clean teeth etch. I don't think raw meat is going to be for us.
		
Click to expand...

 Please tell me this is a joke and you are a troll!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2013)

Well by rights most of the dogs I know/train with and their owners should be dropping like flies if all this stuff about raw food is true...and...they're not. The percentage of dogs I know which have died from bloat and torsion after being fed dry food is much higher. Hey ho!

Raw doesn't suit all dogs though, same as some dry foods don't suit all dogs.
Wainwrights salmon and potato is a good mid-range food.


----------



## ktj1891 (4 June 2013)

No I am not a troll do not know how that makes me one. She spoke to vet and said there are susceptible to food poisoning as well and bones can perforate their intestines. Said research has designed food for dogs to cover all there nutritional requirements. Whereas raw meat doesn't I guess unless you feed a very wide range of different meat.


----------



## s4sugar (4 June 2013)

veronica22 said:



			sorry to jump in but need advice re food.
My Min Pin was diagnosed as diabetic 2 weeks ago.  His insurance does not cover food which is £28 for 12 tins from vets.  Could anyone recommend a feeding regime which doesn't cost so much - I know he's only small but he has a voracious appetite! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Naturediet. Calorie counted -check their website. (a client has just lost their 15yo Westie after 6 years on insulin on this food) About 80p a pack & half a pack a day.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2013)

Without turning this into a raw vs dry food debate, dogs are designed to eat raw meat and bones - just look at their teeth! and to digest all sorts of minging stuff - look at what they pick up and scoff on walks and most of them don't keel over and die.

Dry foods usually have high percentages of grain in them, which dogs are NOT designed to eat.

Dogs fed on raw as a rule do not suffer with the teeth and allergy problems which can plague a lot of dogs fed on dry food.

Before dry foods were 'invented' - they are a relatively new phenomenon, dogs were fed on meat and bones and raw green tripe and table scraps and they did not all keel over and die.


----------



## brucethegypsycob (4 June 2013)

Vitalin. I swear by it. I feed it wet and tart it up with raw mince/tripe. My dogs love it.  If I use tins (rarely) then chappie is excellent. Once a week they get raw chicken wings as a treat.


----------



## lexiedhb (4 June 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			No I am not a troll do not know how that makes me one. She spoke to vet and said there are susceptible to food poisoning as well and bones can perforate their intestines. Said research has designed food for dogs to cover all there nutritional requirements. Whereas raw meat doesn't I guess unless you feed a very wide range of different meat.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but this is utter garbage. Dogs are not designed to be fed dry biscuit food. Did she also explain to you "bloat" which can be fatal, and can be caused by dry food?

I would not take nutritional advice of a Vet's secretary anymore than i would off a postman......

Raw feeding is not chuck one meat at them forever, there are ratio's, requirements etc which most broadly follow, along with them being fed a huge variety of things mostly. There is a huge sticky on it at the top of this page if you are at all interested in it, otherwise pick a high meat content dry and be done with it.


----------



## Rocky01 (4 June 2013)

I too can't feed raw due mainly to lack of freezer space but my pup will have a raw bigish bone to chew on (once she is over 6 months old) and occasionally things like neck bones (to help with teeth and as a treat). Normally she'll be fed a very meat to other ratio dry/wet food (haven't yet decided between Millie's or taste of the wild). The breeder I'm getting my new pup from doesn't like them having raw up till 6 months and I can see her logic but after that no problem as long as your careful. Just to mention cooked and freeze dried bones are much more dangerous than raw, my old pup could make grooves in raw bones but cooked are sharp, splinter and break up too easily and are dangerous (raw is not).

If yoy relate to horses diet op, my two do badly on commercial supposed balanced feed but amazingly on very little minerals and grass. The manufacturers used to rely on grains the new low starch has been relatively recent and NOT triggered by the manufacturers themselves. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## ktj1891 (4 June 2013)

Hi rocky I would like to feed tase of the wild but not sure how much it will cost to feed a boxer puppy. Also what raw Bones would you feed and where would you buy?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 June 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			I dunno I spoke to my friend that is secretary at vets are they are very against it says dogs can get salmonella and we can too from them licking us etc and risk of them getting bones stuck etc. what does everyone think of wainwrights and what can we feed to clean teeth etch. I don't think raw meat is going to be for us.
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous of the secretary! What nutritional qualifications does she have?!



ecrozier said:



			Vets do tend to be against it - they also tend to be quite keen to sell you whatever pet food they happen to provide and sell on site!
		
Click to expand...

Invariably Hills or Science Plan, both poor quality and expensive!



EAST KENT said:



			Please tell me this is a joke and you are a troll!!

Click to expand...

Ha, don't think she is!!



ktj1891 said:



			Said research has designed food for dogs to cover all there nutritional requirements. Whereas raw meat doesn't I guess unless you feed a very wide range of different meat.
		
Click to expand...

Same research says dogs are likely to be allergic to cereal, which is what the food at the vet has as a top ingredient.

Wainwrights, as I already mentioned, is fab. I use the trays for my fussy springer. The Wainwrights. Fishmongers has a higher percentage of fish in it than Fish4dogs new recipe. 

Please note that puppy food is a marketing ploy: you can just feed them the adult version.


----------



## Rocky01 (4 June 2013)

I'm not sure re cost for a boxer pup but what I did find was that price per bag is very misleading as I had to feed a lot less of the high meat/fish food than the higher grain food. What i did was gave the feed makers a call re quantities, take out some of the kibble for training and then feed what is left over several feeds a day.
 Mine had bones from our local butcher after 6 mo the old,( lamb, beef and chicken but not pork). I found that the local butcher knew more than me when it came to bones, although avoid large leg bones as they are very heavy and dense. I also found venison, vegetable and dry fish skin treats and chews excellent until 6 months old and for when they had just had a dry meal as you can't give a raw bone to close to a dry meal. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Vicstress (4 June 2013)

Lex I've known two dogs die of salmonella. ...thats enough for me not to.


----------



## Vicstress (4 June 2013)

Ps of course dogs are supposed to eat raw meat....doesn't mean they didn't die of food poisoning. ...digestive systems obviously change over hundreds of years. ...


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2013)

I've known of many more than two suffer from/die from bloat or torsion - but it's not enough for me to say no dog should ever eat dry food.....


----------



## Rocky01 (4 June 2013)

That is one of the reasons my new pups breeder won't feed raw until the dog is at least 6 months old. I reckon a repressed immune system would also mean no raw. The dog needs the strength and maturity to fight some of the bugs in raw meat.


----------



## Rocky01 (4 June 2013)

I would also say you need to be aware of where you're getting your meat.


----------



## TurtleToo (4 June 2013)

Just my input on the puppy food being a marketing ploy thing, all very well if the adult food being fed is good quality, but someone thought it was okay to feed our rescue pup a cheap adult food before we got him, and he ended up with a calcium deficiency that had him unable to walk at 12 weeks of age. If puppy food prevents another dog suffering as he did, then I'm all for it. Thankfully we were able to save him and he has made a full recovery, thanks very much to a high quality high calcium (I am aware that too high calcium can cause problems as well) puppy food.


----------



## Twizzel (4 June 2013)

quirky said:



			Did you know the recipe has changed, 30% less fish, replaced with pea flour.
Not sure if it is across all their foods or not.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know this but she is fussy and it took me a long time to find a food she liked, she  likes 4dogs and I struggled to find a comparable salmon based kibble that didn't contain rice.


----------



## Vicstress (4 June 2013)

All valid points but guess it's personal opinion.  I feed Burns which is pretty good but may not suit some dogs. I don't know any who have died of bloat.


----------



## BWa (4 June 2013)

Sorry to hijack but...
I have been inspired by what I have seen in this thread and others on this subject. I won't tell you what my current sack of dog food as you might not be impressed! I'm not keen to go down the raw route due to a lack of freezer space and I'm a fair trek from the shops, so today I bought a sack of Skinners duck and rice to start. I also like to give mine a tin of meat and am currently feeding Butchers tins. I have had a look at this tonight and it says it Gluten free, does this mean it is cereal free and will complement the skinners? And finally, what do you give as treats as clearly I need to rethink the biscuits too?
All for a border collie (working sheepdog and pet) and an active JRT who is very Plummer like with long legs.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 June 2013)

lexiedhb said:



			Sorry but this is utter garbage. Dogs are not designed to be fed dry biscuit food. Did she also explain to you "bloat" which can be fatal, and can be caused by dry food?

I would not take nutritional advice of a Vet's secretary anymore than i would off a postman......

Raw feeding is not chuck one meat at them forever, there are ratio's, requirements etc which most broadly follow, along with them being fed a huge variety of things mostly. There is a huge sticky on it at the top of this page if you are at all interested in it, otherwise pick a high meat content dry and be done with it.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a like button.BARF is NOT complicated at all...if it`s pulse has stopped you can feed it.We throw in raw eggs,offal,head meat,and chook carcases are reared on raw meat,by eight weeks they are on the same diet as the adults ..and leave here with a food parcel,no one has died,humans included,the dogs are disgustingly healthy!A little thinking outside the box will tell you that it just so happens the vet SELLS dried rubbish dog food,that should give you a clue.However,it will profit your vet so much more if you feed dry with no bones.All those skin itches and descales to come,he`ll be rubbing his hands in anticipation.


----------



## lexiedhb (4 June 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			I've known of many more than two suffer from/die from bloat or torsion - but it's not enough for me to say no dog should ever eat dry food.....
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!!! I have only been a dog owner 2 years. I have known several dogs have bloat ( mainly through the rescue and its forum) all apparently down to a dry diet , and some heartbreakingly fatal - does not mean i catagorically tell folk not to feed dry, just looking at a dogs teeth, his stools, his lack of wind, his gusto fir his food tells me he has not evolved away from his natural diet!


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 June 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Should be a like button.BARF is NOT complicated at all...if it`s pulse has stopped you can feed it.We throw in raw eggs,offal,head meat,and chook carcases are reared on raw meat,by eight weeks they are on the same diet as the adults ..and leave here with a food parcel,no one has died,humans included,the dogs are disgustingly healthy!A little thinking outside the box will tell you that it just so happens the vet SELLS dried rubbish dog food,that should give you a clue.However,it will profit your vet so much more if you feed dry with no bones.All those skin itches and descales to come,he`ll be rubbing his hands in anticipation.

Click to expand...

Good post and I totally agree


----------



## chesnut90 (4 June 2013)

I struggled to get weight on my cocker spaniel, had been a fussy eater for a long time, only ate pedigree wet food, but I tried him on Lathams vet food from tesco and it worked a treat, it's dry so lasts longer and 6.50 for 3kg or 25.00 for bigger bag. Definitely recommend it. It's done jake wonders.


----------



## blackcob (4 June 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			I dunno I spoke to my friend that is secretary at vets are they are very against it
		
Click to expand...

I'm a veterinary secretary (as of next week ) and I feed a raw diet. Of the vets at the practice it's about a 50/50 split for and against. One of my dogs would either still be projectile squirting liquid faeces or be dead if I'd continued trying to feed expensive veterinary approved dry diets.

Why do you think it's necessary to feed a very wide range of meat? Processed foods, wet and dry, typically only contain one meat source (and very little of that).


----------



## Maisy (4 June 2013)

I feed mine the Advanced Nutrition food from Pets at Home....iirc its £33 for 12kg, but its the only food that makes my dogs poo pick-up-able!!!!  (I haven't tried raw and would forget to defrost it!!!)


----------



## jodie3 (4 June 2013)

Mine are raw fed and when I got puppy last year she came with lots of dry food she had been having at her breeder's. I was going to use it up and then put her on raw too but she took one look at what the others were eating and said she wanted that too please! So she has been on raw from 9 weeks.

I think when you first start feeding raw it is easy to get stressed and weigh every chunk of meat and keep trying to remember how to do percentages and work out the correct ratio of bone to meat to offal. But, and I still wouldn't class myself an expert, I think you learn to relax and throw the scales away and go on what your dog looks like. If you feed a bit more of one thing today but less tomorrow it all balances itself out.  

My four look really well and have pearly white teeth. They are rarely windy too which is a great improvement!

If you only have one dog then you can feed something like Natural Instinct who do a puppy range and all the guesswork is removed with the bone ratio.


,
,


----------



## Triskar (5 June 2013)

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-directory.php lists most dog foods with an analysis of the ingredients.  I feed raw atm but am migrating to Markus Muhle cold pressed complete complete as it's much more convenient and scores 4.5 out of 5, and it costs about the same as raw.  Might move to Eden Holistic when used up the Markus Muhle as it gets 5 out of 5 (is 80% meat, 20% veg and no cereal) and doesn't cost much more.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 June 2013)

chesnut90 said:



			I struggled to get weight on my cocker spaniel, had been a fussy eater for a long time, only ate pedigree wet food, but I tried him on Lathams vet food from tesco and it worked a treat, it's dry so lasts longer and 6.50 for 3kg or 25.00 for bigger bag. Definitely recommend it. It's done jake wonders.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't touch it or anything else from a supermarket.



blackcob said:



			I'm a veterinary secretary (as of next week ) and I feed a raw diet.
		
Click to expand...

Are you?! Well done! Didn't catch this, did you do a thread?


----------



## blackcob (6 June 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Are you?! Well done! Didn't catch this, did you do a thread?
		
Click to expand...

Ta.  I updated the original whiney woe-is-me thread. The short version is that they called me a week later and asked quite sheepishly if I'd come for a second interview for a receptionist role, this time at my local surgery one street away, for more money. Will save me about £200 a month in fuel as well - oh, and a 20% staff discount.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 June 2013)

blackcob said:



			Ta.  I updated the original whiney woe-is-me thread. The short version is that they called me a week later and asked quite sheepishly if I'd come for a second interview for a receptionist role, this time at my local surgery one street away, for more money. Will save me about £200 a month in fuel as well - oh, and a 20% staff discount. 

Click to expand...

Ecstatic for you!! Why did they not grab you the first time they saw you?! That's a fair saving!


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Ecstatic for you!! Why did they not grab you the first time they saw you?! That's a fair saving! 

Click to expand...

I did a little jig while she called me to tell me I'd got it, I was that excited. 

Apparently I was overqualified for the one I went for (not that they used that term when speaking to me but I have an ear on the grapevine who said that was the reason given ). She said I'd done such a good job convincing her why I wanted to switch to a purely drudge animal handling role that they were worried I wouldn't come back to do admin-y things, and were quite sheepish about it. Turns out someone at this other surgery (my local one, one street away, already very close links because of my own dogs etc.) wanted to go part time and transfer to another surgery so they'd created another full time role there and had me in mind for it during the first interview.

I start on Tuesday - full time, normal hours but an hour's lunch break so the dogs can have a 45 minute walk in the middle of the day as I'm only 30 seconds away. Same money I was on in previous job but like I say, huge fuel saving and 100% more job satisfaction - I am legitimately allowed to munch puppies all day so long as the phone isn't ringing.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 June 2013)

Congratulations, well done, dosnt the world turn in very strange ways sometimes. Lots of puppy cuddles as well as a 20% discount it sounds perfect


----------

